# Is this the proper bit for making your own T slots ?



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys is this the right bit to make your own T tracking slots with . Seems kinda narrow but it's all they have in stock in this town


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm a Freud to ask the price...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> I'm a Freud to ask the price...


Wasn't to bad , 30 something bucks I think . Like your pun though lol


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Same as the Lee Valley one then ($30).


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok so is this the right bit?

Ok looking at the one from LeeValley its 9/16th . So this is to small . I'll order a couple from LeeValley


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Measure the shank to see if it will cut at least a 1/4 inch slot. If not, I guess you could adjust your fence and make a second pass thus increasing the opening somewhat.

I have the Rockler version but only use it to make.....keyholes for hanging something on the wall.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's the LV comparison for sizes and prices:

With the free shipping event, the LV ones are at least $5 less expensive.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

This is definitely different than the one in town


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok I'm ordering the LV ones . Thanks guys


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I like that one. Lemme know how it works out for you. Hint, hint (pics please)


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

It depends. If you are going to use the T bolts that would work but if you are going to use 1/4 inch bolts it may not. I use a number of bolts in T-track and tracks I have routed out myself and they are thicker than the specific bolts shown in the picture.

Also, some of the bits will rout the vertical shaft as well as the track. Some, including mine, do not. That requires a 3/8 inch slot cut first, then run the t-track bit through that slot. Two steps but not a hassle.

Good luck.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

rweerstra said:


> It depends. If you are going to use the T bolts that would work but if you are going to use 1/4 inch bolts it may not. I use a number of bolts in T-track and tracks I have routed out myself and they are thicker than the specific bolts shown in the picture.
> 
> Also, some of the bits will rout the vertical shaft as well as the track. Some, including mine, do not. That requires a 3/8 inch slot cut first, then run the t-track bit through that slot. Two steps but not a hassle.
> 
> Good luck.


Good points ,thx


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Rick,

I posted this thread showing a bit that will cut a slot that works perfectly with a common 1/4 20 bolt with a 7/16" hex head. It will also work with most 'toilet bolts'. Any bit that cuts a slot width over 1/2" will allow the hex head to turn, and less than 7/16" will not fit the cheaper 1/4 20 bolts. This bit was also pretty cheap at $13 through Amazon Prime. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Ratbob said:


> Rick,
> 
> I posted this thread showing a bit that will cut a slot that works perfectly with a common 1/4 20 bolt with a 7/16" hex head. It will also work with most 'toilet bolts'. Any bit that cuts a slot width over 1/2" will allow the hex head to turn, and less than 7/16" will not fit the cheaper 1/4 20 bolts. This bit was also pretty cheap at $13 through Amazon Prime. Good luck with whatever you choose.


I like this bit it has a heavy throat and cuts a larger slot.

The bit you have will probably work ,like Jeff said you will have to run a wider slot first then use your bit to undercut the sides.

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There are a few differences between them Rick. The keyhole bit is smaller and meant to be plunged and I don't think the slotwall bit is meant to be plunged. I would cut a groove on the TS first. Much easier on the router and the bit that way.


----------



## ken.dowswell (May 22, 2015)

I like the narrow slot 9/16, the T-bolt wont turn 

Ken


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have the Lee Valley one and it works great.


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

I have the keyhole one, I don't think it's suitable for cutting t-slots. I use it to cut slots at the back of picture and mirror frames so that they can be hung on a screw on a wall. It will plunge, and then you move it a short distance to create the hanging pocket. 

JC


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

If I am just cutting a T-slot on the back of a picture frame I use that bit. If I am going to make a T-slot in a longer board I use a 1/4" straight bit to remove some of the waste then use the T-slot bit. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Keep in mind that all slots are not created equal. The bit and T channel must be compatible. This is especially true on some of the smaller tools, jigs & etc. Standard cutters will work on most jigs & fixtures but if you were cutting a slot to add to an existing tool the slot & bit size needs to match the existing T channel. Just saying........ (can you tell I have made that mistake in the past?) Since many of the tools are coming from other countries "standard" seems to be an obsolete term.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> so is this the right bit?


no....

this one is...

Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> no....
> 
> this one is...
> 
> Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement


Gotcha boss


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Its a package, you have to have the bit that suits your track, and the fittings you will put into that track. N


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Seems like lots of material to cut away in one pass.
I didn't see anyone suggest making a first pass with a straight bit and a second pass with the bit in question.
So I will.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

The instructions that come with the Lee Valley bit say to hog it out first with a 1/4 or 5/16 bit.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ralph; a bunch of us _did_, at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Ralph; a bunch of us _did_, at the beginning of the thread.


"I didn't see"

Yet more proof that my eyesight is failing.


----------

